# the doneks spin is a philosophy ?



## pavlos (Apr 1, 2013)

doneks reared from young children
I hear many people say that the doneks is a demanding and difficult breeds
and not wrong
BIRDS SPECIAL Training of WANT to learn to fly ... but I think more important is the line of blood...


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Are u raising & flying them ?


----------

